# Top Posters



## Garden Knowm (Apr 16, 2008)

On the home page... there is a "TOP POSTERS" box...

It lists the top 5 posters... what is the criteria that decides or creates this list...


Shouldn't I always be on the top.. regardless of how much or what I post..

GK by default?

iloveyou


----------



## Zekedogg (Apr 16, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> On the home page... there is a "TOP POSTERS" box...
> 
> It lists the top 5 posters... what is the criteria that decides or creates this list...
> 
> ...


SICK BALLS CHOPPER


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 16, 2008)

Home Page?? I love you. VV


----------



## cali-high (Apr 16, 2008)

GK should be on the bottom.....thats how it should be


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 16, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Home Page?? I love you. VV



Marijuana Growing - Marijuana Seeds - Hydroponics


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 17, 2008)

i see no such thing? or am i entirely too high...?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2008)

elite only feature


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2008)

this thread is no better than the rep threads?


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 17, 2008)

ahh i see... well i'll get to see that one day... if they get the payment service working...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> elite only feature


really?

are you sure?


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 17, 2008)

i think so, i don't see any top poster on the homepage....


----------



## VictorVIcious (Apr 17, 2008)

you are not talking about the random picture are you, must be elite or.....thanx for the link, always wondered what the hell you called it. VV


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 17, 2008)

Click on the Marijuana Growing link above here and scroll down below all the categories, you will see what he is speaking of. It lists and all kinds of other stuff too.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 17, 2008)

your elite buddy, thats why you see all there, here i will take a print screen so you see what i see.

Here you go







Well i guess that doesnt show were you mentioned, but i just checked, theres nothing between info and active users


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 17, 2008)

There is a spot between the Site Information Section and the Active Users Section, it is called Top 5 Stats (in past 30 days). Maybe only elite has that, I am not sure.


----------



## Chiceh (Apr 17, 2008)

420inmyapt said:


> your elite buddy, thats why you see all there, here i will take a print screen so you see what i see.
> 
> Here you go


I can't get to that link. It says server error.


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 17, 2008)

dont worry about it, it isn't even looking where you said the top five was... but i just doubled checked, its not there for me


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2008)

LoudBlunts said:


> elite only feature




and i say again....


can i brag and say i beat fdd in post last month?


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 17, 2008)

LOL I'm going for the straight post per day category (My average is at 7 right now)... need to be the best at something right?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 17, 2008)

i guess i talk to much.


i was sitting at around 28 or 30 per day


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes it is an elite only feature because it ads 10 more queries to our database.


----------



## abudsmoker (Apr 17, 2008)

ahhhh i love the perks 


thanks again


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

and the winner is ... me .... YouTube - Metallica - King Nothing


----------



## kevin (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks fdd, i'll be on youtube listening to metallica the rest of the night


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 17, 2008)

kevin said:


> thanks fdd, i'll be on youtube listening to metallica the rest of the night


glad i could help. i was here .......YouTube - Sad But True (Oakland 1991)


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 17, 2008)

you guys really need to get over that metallica bullshit.... =p


and RIU i still have no idea what you mean about queries and your data base and whatnot... i think you've explained it more than once though... hrmm.. =\


----------



## Wordz (Apr 17, 2008)

metallica does suck


----------



## GoodFriend (Apr 17, 2008)

i'll never get over the whole lars vs. napster thing

being one who has been using pirated copies of things since a wee child...
sorry i don't have money for overpriced cds.... =p

somebody stop me before i say something stupid haahaha

.... i blame it on this new harvest of raft i'm smoking..... yum yummms


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 17, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Yes it is an elite only feature because it ads 10 more queries to our database.



I am not sure why you brought queers into this discussion.. BUT we have at least 5 queer moderators alone...


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 18, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> I am not sure why you brought queers into this discussion.. BUT we have at least 5 queer moderators alone...


LOL that made my morning....


----------

